# The trunk lid cannot be opened



## Fin (Aug 30, 2004)

Hello,



I seem to have a problem in opening the trunk lid by pushing the electical switch on from the back (above the license plate). The only way I could open the trunk is either use the key or press the trunk release button in the driver seat. Would you know what the problem is? Is this problem easy to fix?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

Something similar happened to my friend once, the mechanism that is on trunk lid becomes loose after sometime and then doesn't sit properly. This will cause the mechanism malfunction. I'm not sure how he fixed it but if its loose and you take a close look at the mechanism you should be able to figure out how get it to sit correctly.


----------



## Fin (Aug 30, 2004)

OK, I've fixed the problem. I've taken the part out and fix the rubber on the handle. It appears that the rubber pressed against the knob making it stuck. Once I've smoothened out the rubber, its back in normal working condition.

Thanks guys!


----------

